# Canon to announce an RF 85mm f/1.2L USM DS (Defocus Smoothing)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2019)

> It appears Canon has trademarked “DS” or defocus smoothing and that the feature will appear in an upcoming Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L USM DS.
> It appears that we’re going to see both an RF 85mm f/1.2L USM and an RF 85mm f/1.2L USM DS announced on Thursday.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2019)

Wondering what the price difference will be and very interested in photo comparisons between the two lenses. Thursday can't come soon enough!


----------



## padam (Feb 12, 2019)

It may be an apodization element, like with Sony/Minolta STF or Fuji APD.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 12, 2019)

If it is two 85's then it shouldn't of been too much to adapt the non DS models to DS.

Fuji's APD as mentioned about by Padam had a downside but I forget what that was.


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Feb 12, 2019)

padam said:


> It may be an apodization element, like with Sony/Minolta STF or Fuji APD.



I was thinking along the same lines. The APD elements really create impressive results for out-of-focus areas. But I also hear they suffer a steep light transmission penalty; somewhere between 2/3 to 1.5 stops. Not that it really matters with a 1.2 lens, though.


----------



## padam (Feb 12, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> If it is two 85's then it shouldn't off been too much to adapt the non DS models to DS.
> 
> Fuji's APD as mentioned about by Padam had a downside but I forget what that was.


In Fuji's case it is not compatible with phase-detect AF.


Josh Leavitt said:


> I was thinking along the same lines. The APD elements really create impressive results for out-of-focus areas. But I also hear they suffer a steep light transmission penalty; somewhere between 2/3 to 1.5 stops. Not that it really matters with a 1.2 lens, though.


That's inevitable, but of course as a latest development, the light loss might not be as severe.
Personally, the EF 85/1.2 already hits the mark, where the blur doesn't need to be smoother still (for way less money). Looking at STF examples, in some cases it looks too smooth for me to the point of not being as characterful.


----------



## suburbia (Feb 12, 2019)

85mm is the one "zoom" focal length I really miss. Terrified about the likely price point though... f/1.2 L, would be nice to have a 1.4 or 1.8 option for the RF mount


----------



## Roy Hunte (Feb 12, 2019)

suburbia said:


> 85mm is the one "zoom" focal length I really miss. Terrified about the likely price point though... f/1.2 L, would be nice to have a 1.4 or 1.8 option for the RF mount


That may come later with some more entry level lenses.


----------



## bryston (Feb 12, 2019)

padam said:


> It may be an apodization element, like with Sony/Minolta STF or Fuji APD.


This will be more like Nikon's defocus control on their 135 and 105D lenses.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Feb 12, 2019)

suburbia said:


> 85mm is the one "zoom" focal length I really miss. Terrified about the likely price point though... f/1.2 L, would be nice to have a 1.4 or 1.8 option for the RF mount



The EF f/1.4 IS is very new and fantastic.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 12, 2019)

Speed of focusing will be interesting.
The RF 85mm 1.2 II is slow (but 1.6 times faster than the 85mm 1.2 original).
Focus by wire isn't great.
I assume this would be much better.
I love my 85mm 1.2 as when it nails it, it nails it.
Very easy not to be in focus.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 12, 2019)

Has anyone found an optical block diagram for this lens yet?


----------



## jdavidse (Feb 12, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Speed of focusing will be interesting.
> The RF 85mm 1.2 II is slow (but 1.6 times faster than the 85mm 1.2 original).
> Focus by wire isn't great.
> I assume this would be much better.
> ...



Look to the RF 50mm


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 12, 2019)

suburbia said:


> 85mm is the one "zoom" focal length I really miss. Terrified about the likely price point though... f/1.2 L, would be nice to have a 1.4 or 1.8 option for the RF mount



Get the EF 85 1.4. It is a FANTASTIC lens. It'll probably one of the later lenses to be updated to RF since it was released recently.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2019)

If you can get stopped down ( 2.8-ish ?) sharpness from a 1.2 lens and still keep the 1.2 style bokeh, that's amazing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2019)

Canon used to have a 135mm soft focus lens which I had, and I also had the Nikon version with defocus.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 12, 2019)

Two more giant, heavy, ultra expensive lenses to put on the cheapest, lightest FF camera on the market. Yippy


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 12, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Speed of focusing will be interesting.
> The RF 85mm 1.2 II is slow (but 1.6 times faster than the 85mm 1.2 original).
> Focus by wire isn't great.
> I assume this would be much better.
> ...



I guess you meant The EF 1,2/85 II...


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 12, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Two more giant, heavy, ultra expensive lenses to put on the cheapest, lightest FF camera on the market. Yippy



Because the EOS RP will be the last and only RF body even launched.


----------



## Berowne (Feb 12, 2019)

Maybe this is one of the "concept lenses" which were mentioned by Mr. Mizoguchi in the interview with Dave Etchells at Imaging Resource.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2019)

I expect to see another batch of lenses and another mirrorless camera this year. Canon mentioned pulling people from R&D to work on body and lens designs, so they are going all out. Firmware releases have been typically a bottleneck, I believe that there are not enough at Canon to handle all the new products, so I expect the firmware for the R to be updated March 31 or there abouts. If they are going all out on yet another body, the firmware adding features may be further delayed, but it will definitely arrive.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 12, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Two more giant, heavy, ultra expensive lenses to put on the cheapest, lightest FF camera on the market. Yippy


Why have you posted this? Any particular reason?


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 12, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Why have you posted this? Any particular reason?



Probably for the same reason I would.

Lighter bodies
Heavier lenses

While impressive there's very few lightweight RF lenses. In fact so far there's the 35mm 1.8 and just a 24-240 on the horizon.

Granted, the RF24-105 is cheap and suitable for a lot.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 12, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Probably for the same reason I would.
> 
> Lighter bodies
> Heavier lenses
> ...



I am confident that we will see smaller and lighter lenses as well as the new amazing L-lenses. The 85 F1.8 has been rumored already.

I am very satisfied with the images I get from the RF 35 f1.8, and I really appreciate it´s size and weight.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Because the EOS RP will be the last and only RF body even launched.


Because there are so many high quality lenses that weigh next to nothing. Great optics= weight and $$$.


----------



## AJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Would it be similar to Sony's STF?


----------



## degos (Feb 12, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Granted, the RF24-105 is cheap and suitable for a lot.



"Less expensive"

$1099 is not cheap. A Yungnuo 35mm f/2 is cheap at $90.

Little wonder Canon concentrates on L lenses these days, when some people consider one kilodollar cheap.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 12, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Two more giant, heavy, ultra expensive lenses to put on the cheapest, lightest FF camera on the market. Yippy


Guess you would be really pleased if Canon had introduced some cheap and crappy lenses.
Some people are hard to satisfy.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 12, 2019)

degos said:


> "Less expensive"
> 
> $1099 is not cheap. A Yungnuo 35mm f/2 is cheap at $90.
> 
> Little wonder Canon concentrates on L lenses these days, when some people consider one kilodollar cheap.



A Yungnuo is indeed really "cheap"


----------



## Kit. (Feb 12, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Probably for the same reason I would.
> 
> Lighter bodies
> Heavier lenses
> ...


If the RF body comes with an EF adapter, there are plenty of lightweight (or not so lightweight) lenses to put on it.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 12, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I guess you meant The EF 1,2/85 II...


Yip. iPhone is not the best for typing in this forum


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 12, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Guess you would be really pleased if Canon had introduced some cheap and crappy lenses.
> Some people are hard to satisfy.



I was thinking the same. Bring out a bunch of cheaper lenses, people be screaming that it's not pro enough and that canon is failing and Sony is going to rule the world. Come out with expensive lenses and people complain there aren't cheaper lenses.  and btw, Sony's A7iii is cheaper than the EOS R. so go knock yourself out! and anyone else wanting that - please.


----------



## tmroper (Feb 12, 2019)

One of the popular photo websites (DPReview maybe) posted an informal study, where they asked people what they thought of photos with various amounts of bokeh. Turns out that people in the "study" didn't really care much about it, and sometimes even wondered why the background was out of focus. I'm sure people shooting with extremely shallow dof aren't catering to just any old person, but beyond a certain point, it really doesn't matter anymore--to anyone. But yes, I too love me some bokeh from time to time (I just try not to overdo it).


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2019)

AJ said:


> Would it be similar to Sony's STF?


You mean Sony's SHTF?


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2019)

navastronia said:


> People bag on the Yongnuos, but price-to-performance, they are simply outstanding, especially if you need autofocus. These shots are from the 35mm F2 on a 5D classic.


I'll take inexpensive EF over a Yongnuo. I think the IQ is better. Not knocking your photos or your choice.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2019)

I tried two Yongs, one had to be AFMA'd so badly, my 5D3 couldn't go top that high a number, the other was incredibly soft at all apertures. YGWYPF


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I'll take inexpensive EF over a Yongnuo. I think the IQ is better. Not knocking your photos or your choice.



Thanks - I can respect that  It's inarguable that there are many better-built and better performing EF lenses, but for the money, I'm consistently surprised at how much performance I can squeeze out of this thing.



slclick said:


> I tried two Yongs, one had to be AFMA'd so badly, my 5D3 couldn't go top that high a number, the other was incredibly soft at all apertures. YGWYPF



It's certainly possible I just happened across a good copy.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Thanks - I can respect that  It's inarguable that there are many better-built and better performing EF lenses, but for the money, I'm consistently surprised at how much performance I can squeeze out of this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly possible I just happened across a good copy.


I love when that happens! I had a good copy of the EF 24-70 Mk1 L and never understood all the bashing, maybe not a good analogy, being a costly lens....


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2019)

slclick said:


> I love when that happens! I had a good copy of the EF 24-70 Mk1 L and never understood all the bashing, maybe not a good analogy, being a costly lens....



That's rad! Haha, it's kind of fun when your own experience with a lens is strangely better than other people's.

Yeah, when I finally invest in the R ecosystem, I would love to shoot with higher end glass. I'm especially drooling over the prospect of getting a killer RF 85mm 1.2L, like either of those mentioned here, and an RF 24mm 1.4L (dare they make one?) or an RF 35mm 1.4L. Then again, if the Holy Trinity glass is sharp enough, I may need to join the zoom shooters . . .


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2019)

navastronia said:


> That's rad! Haha, it's kind of fun when your own experience with a lens is strangely better than other people's.
> 
> Yeah, when I finally invest in the R ecosystem, I would love to shoot with higher end glass. I'm especially drooling over the prospect of getting a killer RF 85mm 1.2L, like either of those mentioned here, and an RF 24mm 1.4L (dare they make one?) or an RF 35mm 1.4L. Then again, if the Holy Trinity glass is sharp enough, I may need to join the zoom shooters . . .


I've been on the other end of the spectrum as well. My 100-400 Mk2 L was the softest copy anyone had seen.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Because the EOS RP will be the last and only RF body even launched.



You are right, there will be no RF bodies, RF is reserved for lenses.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2019)

navastronia said:


> That's rad! Haha, it's kind of fun when your own experience with a lens is strangely better than other people's.
> 
> Yeah, when I finally invest in the R ecosystem, I would love to shoot with higher end glass. I'm especially drooling over the prospect of getting a killer RF 85mm 1.2L, like either of those mentioned here, and an RF 24mm 1.4L (dare they make one?) or an RF 35mm 1.4L. Then again, if the Holy Trinity glass is sharp enough, I may need to join the zoom shooters . . .


They have an RF 24mm f/1.2L in the works according to the rumor. So no f/1.4


----------



## navastronia (Feb 13, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> They have an RF 24mm f/1.2L in the works according to the rumor. So no f/1.4



Oh wow


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2019)

Another lens champing at the bit for the expected high MP EOS R ...


----------



## jd7 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You are right, there will be no RF bodies, RF is reserved for lenses.


But surely there are, and will be, RF-mount bodies ... As I understand it, the R (as in the EOS R) is just the name of a particular camera model which has kicked off a new branch of the EOS system, with that branch (both bodies and lenses) using the RF-mount.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 13, 2019)

jd7 said:


> But surely there are, and will be, RF-mount bodies ... As I understand it, the R (as in the EOS R) is just the name of a particular camera model which has kicked off a new branch of the EOS system, with that branch (both bodies and lenses) using the RF-mount.



Yes, they were definitely joking in saying that there would be no RF bodies


----------



## jd7 (Feb 13, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Yes, they were definitely joking in saying that there would be no RF bodies


I guess I should stay out of threads when I haven't read the whole thing to see the context!


----------



## Etienne (Feb 13, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Guess you would be really pleased if Canon had introduced some cheap and crappy lenses.
> Some people are hard to satisfy.


"Canon Rumors" ... Canon Fanboi Forums, where no criticism of Canon will be tolerated


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2019)

Etienne said:


> "Canon Rumors" ... Canon Fanboi Forums, where no criticism of Canon will be tolerated


Not true. Cavalier criticism and Sony fanboyism is the problem. Unwarranted hissy fits are the problem. Irrational/cynical
comments that appear to forget about what is on the horizon and acting like what is here today is all there will be. That's the problem. That, and apparently forgetting there is also an R, not just an RP. That a pro body will be here by year's end.


Etienne said:


> Two more giant, heavy, ultra expensive lenses to put on the cheapest, lightest FF camera on the market. Yippy



BTW: Some of us will mount those ultra expensive and heavy lenses to an RP.


----------



## Pape (Feb 13, 2019)

hmm would be nice if canon prints little lens test pattern inside lens cap ,everyone would have then equal tool to test their lens copy quality . everyone takes pic from it from 2meter away and compares 100% crops.


----------



## jdavidse (Feb 13, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> They have an RF 24mm f/1.2L in the works according to the rumor. So no f/1.4



That sounds... heavier and more expensive than really necessary


----------



## navastronia (Feb 13, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That, and apparently forgetting there is also an R, not just an RP. *That a pro body will be here by year's end.*



I don't remember reading any convincing rumors about a pro body by year's end. Are you referring to the high MP body? In that case, I think we were all in the dark about what features it would have besides a high MP sensor, but please correct me if I'm wrong.



jdavidse said:


> That sounds... heavier and more expensive than really necessary



Come on, live a little!


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 13, 2019)

Etienne said:


> "Canon Rumors" ... Canon Fanboi Forums, where no criticism of Canon will be tolerated



Sorry, I didn't mean to hurt you..., but I can't stand this continuous whining about whatever Canon produces any longer.
This is not a Canon - bashing forum, CONSTRUCTIVE criticism is certainly welcome, yet!


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 13, 2019)

Hope Canon would develop a "RF 105mm f/1,2L DS" and maybe "135mm f/1,2L DS"
Like the Nikkor AF-DC 105mm and 135mm


----------



## Kit. (Feb 13, 2019)

Etienne said:


> "Canon Rumors" ... Canon Fanboi Forums, where no criticism of Canon will be tolerated


_And_ why are you saying _this_? As it is factually incorrect, my criticism of Canon is not only tolerated but even shared here.

Looks like you have some personal issues, do you?


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2019)

Pape said:


> hmm would be nice if canon prints little lens test pattern inside lens cap ,everyone would have then equal tool to test their lens copy quality . everyone takes pic from it from 2meter away and compares 100% crops.


Or it would be nice if people just took and shared photos.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2019)

jdavidse said:


> That sounds... heavier and more expensive than really necessary


Heavy and expensive is just my game.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 14, 2019)

Etienne said:


> "Canon Rumors" ... Canon Fanboi Forums, where no criticism of Canon will be tolerated


Not true. I read here regularly complaints about cropped 4K video and "I quit and go for Sony" alike comments, which aren't censored by the nice admins running this site - kudos and a big thank you to them btw. But it is a relatively trolling free zone, what you may miss. If you need that, I recommend to visit DPR, but never ever do criticize Sony products there! Or do it, if you love to stir a real shit storm


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 14, 2019)

Ah-Keong said:


> Hope Canon would develop a "RF 105mm f/1,2L DS" and maybe "135mm f/1,2L DS"
> Like the Nikkor AF-DC 105mm and 135mm


Good idea, in particular the 135mm would be a great light and compact successor to the famous EF 135 mm f/2. The EF 400mm f/4 DO II proves that Canon has a really mature diffraction optics lens technology now.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 14, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Probably for the same reason I would.
> 
> Lighter bodies
> Heavier lenses
> ...


I think Canon wants first to show off and make clear that they are very serious with their R system. As others here I am pretty confident that we'll see soon more lighter, smaller lenses (zooms) that aren't that fast for the RF mount. The RP is already a hint that Canon makes a move into a more consumer oriented market segment.

Btw with heavy lenses you always should keep in mind, that Canon helps you to train your physis - for free . When I take e.g. my heavy EF 500mm lens out for birding I regard it always as a photography-sports combo. It is capable of delivering beautiful images while using it freehand as a sort of dumbbell - a classic dumbbell can't do that, so it is really dumb .


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 15, 2019)

justaCanonuser said:


> Good idea, in particular the 135mm would be a great light and compact successor to the famous EF 135 mm f/2. The EF 400mm f/4 DO II proves that Canon has a really mature diffraction optics lens technology now.



Was thinking getting the Nikon 135mm DC and adapt to Canon body.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 15, 2019)

justaCanonuser said:


> I think Canon wants first to show off and make clear that they are very serious with their R system. As others here I am pretty confident that we'll see soon more lighter, smaller lenses (zooms) that aren't that fast for the RF mount. The RP is already a hint that Canon makes a move into a more consumer oriented market segment.
> 
> Btw with heavy lenses you always should keep in mind, that Canon helps you to train your physis - for free . When I take e.g. my heavy EF 500mm lens out for birding I regard it always as a photography-sports combo. It is capable of delivering beautiful images while using it freehand as a sort of dumbbell - a classic dumbbell can't do that, so it is really dumb .



Agree. Looking at the release, they are targeting the higher end and lower end mass where smartphone market are not able to reach.
looking at the RF 70-200mm, seems like it is shorter than the EF version and similar to the EF70-300mm.
I believe the RF would bring more disruption to the wide end of the lens (like the RF15-30mm and the RF35mm).
Cool !~

The EOS RP would undercut the aps-c bodies like Sony a6xxx series and Fujifilm XT-yy series. The EOS RP makes sense as I kinda scratch my head where previously Canon offer the EOS R and EF-M series and they kinda not interchangeable....


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 19, 2019)

Ah-Keong said:


> The EOS RP would undercut the aps-c bodies like Sony a6xxx series and Fujifilm XT-yy series. The EOS RP makes sense as I kinda scratch my head where previously Canon offer the EOS R and EF-M series and they kinda not interchangeable....



Sorry for the delayed reply, I was quite busy. Theoretically, because of the 2mm flange distance difference, a flat EOS RF-M adapter would be feasible. But I guess a full electronic compatibility including AF could be a problem because the electronics would have to be stuffed into such a flat ring without underminig its mechanical stability. Simple mechanical adapter rings wouldn'd be such a problem IMO, so I wouldn't wonder if such brands as BIG, Fotodiox etc. will come up with such offerings.

I think Canon regards APS-C and FF as two separate mirrorless markets now, and this seems to fit into the current trend. 10-15 years back, an EF-S to EF compatibility in the DSLR market was wise, because the much more affordable crop sensors then helped people to go digital. The perspective that they still could use their EF lenses they already had surely helped to take the plunge.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 19, 2019)

padam said:


> In Fuji's case it is not compatible with phase-detect AF.
> 
> That's inevitable, but of course as a latest development, the light loss might not be as severe.
> Personally, the EF 85/1.2 already hits the mark, where the blur doesn't need to be smoother still (for way less money). Looking at STF examples, in some cases it looks too smooth for me to the point of not being as characterful.



The EF 85mm f/1.2 L (and II) get that smooth bokeh because they leave a lot of field curvature uncorrected. That means they don't do well shooting flat test charts at short distances, which is apparently the holy grail these days of judging how good a lens is, even for photographic tasks that in no way resemble shooting flat test charts at short distances.

The EF 85mm f/1.4 L IS, for instance, is much more corrected for field curvature. It's bokeh is more between "meh" and "bleh" than "creamy" when used wide open. But many folks think it is a much "better" portrait lens because it "is so much sharper on the edges" (when shooting flat test charts at relatively short distances).

By the way, if test charts were shaped like a portion of a sphere, lenses with uncorrected field curvature would wipe the floor with highly corrected flat field lenses, which are designed specifically to image flat, two-dimensional subjects that are perpendicular to the lens' optical axis.




twoheadedboy said:


> The EF f/1.4 IS is very new and fantastic.



My point exactly. See above.




Hector1970 said:


> Speed of focusing will be interesting.
> The RF 85mm 1.2 II is slow (but 1.6 times faster than the 85mm 1.2 original).



That's because it is basically a double Gauss design with the entire front group moving when the focus is moved. That's a lot of mass to move!



kaptainkatsu said:


> Get the EF 85 1.4. It is a FANTASTIC lens. It'll probably one of the later lenses to be updated to RF since it was released recently.



My point exactly. See above.




slclick said:


> If you can get stopped down ( 2.8-ish ?) sharpness from a 1.2 lens and still keep the 1.2 style bokeh, that's amazing.



It's really kind of the reverse. You get f/1.2 bokeh, but the light transmission is usually around two stops darker, so about T2.5 for an f/1.2 lens. And they weren't known as "soft focus" lenses for no reason back during the last big fad for them in the 1980s.




Berowne said:


> Maybe this is one of the "concept lenses" which were mentioned by Mr. Mizoguchi in the interview with Dave Etchells at Imaging Resource.



It's not really that new of a concept. LF lenses like the Rodenstock Imagon have had "sink strainers" that do the same thing for 100 years.







This got to be a fad with 135 format SLR lenses in the late 1970s and the 1980s. Here's the way Fuji did it.








Pape said:


> hmm would be nice if canon prints little lens test pattern inside lens cap ,everyone would have then equal tool to test their lens copy quality . everyone takes pic from it from 2meter away and compares 100% crops.



My point exactly. See above.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 20, 2019)

justaCanonuser said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply, I was quite busy. Theoretically, because of the 2mm flange distance difference, a flat EOS RF-M adapter would be feasible. But I guess a full electronic compatibility including AF could be a problem because the electronics would have to be stuffed into such a flat ring without underminig its mechanical stability. Simple mechanical adapter rings wouldn'd be such a problem IMO, so I wouldn't wonder if such brands as BIG, Fotodiox etc. will come up with such offerings.
> 
> I think Canon regards APS-C and FF as two separate mirrorless markets now, and this seems to fit into the current trend. 10-15 years back, an EF-S to EF compatibility in the DSLR market was wise, because the much more affordable crop sensors then helped people to go digital. The perspective that they still could use their EF lenses they already had surely helped to take the plunge.



with the increasing processing power of smartphones, the next market at risk would be cropped sensor(s)....


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 20, 2019)

Michael Clark said:


> The EF 85mm f/1.2 L (and II) get that smooth bokeh because they leave a lot of field curvature uncorrected. That means they don't do well shooting flat test charts at short distances, which is apparently the holy grail these days of judging how good a lens is, even for photographic tasks that in no way resemble shooting flat test charts at short distances.
> 
> The EF 85mm f/1.4 L IS, for instance, is much more corrected for field curvature. It's bokeh is more between "meh" and "bleh" than "creamy" when used wide open. But many folks think it is a much "better" portrait lens because it "is so much sharper on the edges" (when shooting flat test charts at relatively short distances).
> 
> By the way, if test charts were shaped like a portion of a sphere, lenses with uncorrected field curvature would wipe the floor with highly corrected flat field lenses, which are designed specifically to image flat, two-dimensional subjects that are perpendicular to the lens' optical axis.



agree, I prefer the older and classical "low element count" design of the 85mm f/1,2L than the 85mm f/1,4L IS, and other lens such as the 35mm mark I, 50mm f/1,2L, etc


----------



## Pape (Feb 20, 2019)

i meaned test chart inside lens cap to test two identical lenses,to see if there is all right with it ,there could be compare pictures on canon pages


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 26, 2019)

Ah-Keong said:


> with the increasing processing power of smartphones, the next market at risk would be cropped sensor(s)....


You are right, but before, the 1 inch sensors of high-end compacts, followed later by micro four thirds will be at risk. But generally, the classic camera makers will more and more be under pressure by the freaking fast progress in the image processing technology used in smartphones.


----------

